# RR: 83. Verdi: La Traviata



## Trout

*1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Cotrubas, Domingo, Milnes, Bavarian State Orchestra & Chorus	(1976)










2.	Giulini (cond.), Callas, di Stefano, Bastianini, Orchestra del Teatro all Scala di Milano & Chorus	(1955)










3.	Ghione (cond.), Callas, Kraus, Sereni, Lisbon San Carlos National Theater Orchestra & Chorus	(1958)










4.	Previtali (cond.), Moffo, Tucker, Merrill, Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus	(1960)










5.	Rescigno (cond.), Callas, Valletti, Zanasi, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1958)










6.	Pritchard (cond.), Sutherland, Bergonzi, Merrill, Maggio Musicale Fiorentino Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)










7.	Solti (cond.), Gheorghiu, Lopardo, Nucci, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1994)










8.	Prêtre (cond.), Caballé, Bergonzi, Milnes, RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)










9.	Serafin (cond.), De Los Angeles, Del Monte, Sereni, Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)










10.	Ceccato (cond.), Sills, Gedda, Panerai, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir	(1971)










DVDs: 
1. Solti (cond.), Eyre (dir.), Gheorghiu, Lopardo, Nucci, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1994)

2. Rizzi (cond.), Large (dir.), Netrebko, Villazón, Hampson, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (2005)

3. Levine (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Stratas, Domingo, MacNeil, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1982) 
*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Cotrubas, Domingo, Milnes, Bavarian State Orchestra & Chorus	(1976)
2.	Giulini (cond.), Callas, di Stefano, Bastianini, Orchestra del Teatro all Scala di Milano & Chorus	(1955)
3.	Ghione (cond.), Callas, Kraus, Sereni, Lisbon San Carlos National Theater Orchestra & Chorus	(1958)
4.	Previtali (cond.), Moffo, Tucker, Merrill, Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus	(1960)
5.	Rescigno (cond.), Callas, Valletti, Zanasi, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1958)
6.	Pritchard (cond.), Sutherland, Bergonzi, Merrill, Maggio Musicale Fiorentino Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)
7.	Solti (cond.), Gheorghiu, Lopardo, Nucci, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1994)
8.	Prêtre (cond.), Caballé, Bergonzi, Milnes, RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)
9.	Serafin (cond.), De Los Angeles, Del Monte, Sereni, Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)
10.	Ceccato (cond.), Sills, Gedda, Panerai, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir	(1971)

DVDs: 
1. Solti (cond.), Eyre (dir.), Gheorghiu, Lopardo, Nucci, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1994)	
2. Rizzi (cond.), Large (dir.), Netrebko, Villazón, Hampson, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (2005) 
3. Levine (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Stratas, Domingo, MacNeil, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1982)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

